# Great way to start the day...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wonderful.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Hate when that happens


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

That was my Monday drove 90 minutes to a mine site on a frozen muddy trail to get my sites, (site training) tire blew a mile from the main gate, I had the owners pickup....he had no spare. Made for a long day reading my kindle, waiting for someone to show with a new tire.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

That's always fun


----------

